# Milan San Remo 2017 **spoilers**



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

And we're off...


----------



## Jimidh (18 Mar 2017)

I'll keep an eye on this using my Eurosport App whilst I enjoy my afternoon of Rugby and a few beers.


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2017)

La Cipressa Durera #ManicSanremo


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2017)

can cav get back on or is he cooked after the climb


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2017)

Cav hasn't got a chance with all the shenanigans going on up front now.

Swifty is still in the mix though.


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2017)

and sagan still there


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2017)

and Gaviria


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2017)

Sagan!


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2017)

go sagan


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2017)

Got to feel sorry for Sagan there but a great win for Kwiatkowski.


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Mar 2017)

Great racing.


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2017)

Kwiat finally fulfilling his potential after a couple of lean years.


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Kwiat finally fulfilling his potential after a couple of lean years.



I could have sworn he won LBL last year but I just checked and I appear to be getting him mixed up with Wout Poels. 

Just as well I didn't check before picking him for MSR in the punditry.


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> I could have sworn he won LBL last year but I just checked and I appear to be getting him mixed up with Wout Poels.
> 
> Just as well I didn't check before picking him for MSR in the punditry.


Easily done, one's a Poel and one's a Pole


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2017)

^^^^^ ive liked this but only because I couldn't find the groan button


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Kwiat finally fulfilling his potential after a couple of lean years.


His palmares ain't too shoddy at all, good to see him back winning, and not bad to have already won Strade Bianche and MSR this year - he might be the Classics rider that Sky have been looking for...


----------



## gk09 (18 Mar 2017)

Good 'injection' of pace by Team Sky at the end there......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

Kwiatkowski, "who are ya?"
http://inrng.com/2014/09/kwiatkowski-makes-a-name-for-himself/


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Mar 2017)

The way that Sagan rode that race was spectacular. In these days of power meters and earpiece directions from the team car it was so great to see the classiest rider of his generation just let rip with such passion. Sure the guy from the team renowned for its obsession with numbers and earpiece directions did in fact cross the line first and will be recorded as the winner but to me, Sagan was the real winner. If only more would ride like him.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> His palmares ain't too shoddy at all, good to see him back winning, and not bad to have already won Strade Bianche and MSR this year - he might be the Classics rider that Sky have been looking for...



Didn't he ride away from Sagan in 2015 at strade Bianche? I remember seeing a great silhouette photo


----------



## SWSteve (19 Mar 2017)

They also rode off in one of the Belgian semi-classics together last year together. There's a decent rivalry forming in the big races


----------



## oldroadman (19 Mar 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The way that Sagan rode that race was spectacular. In these days of power meters and earpiece directions from the team car it was so great to see the classiest rider of his generation just let rip with such passion. Sure the guy from the team renowned for its obsession with numbers and earpiece directions did in fact cross the line first and will be recorded as the winner but to me, Sagan was the real winner. If only more would ride like him.


employers like rider like Mr Sagan, he's good for a quirky quote and gets plenty of airtime. They like their riders to win races and get their hands - and brands - in the air too. So about even, Sagan with panache but wasted himself a bit with impetuous attacks, where Kwiat. rode clever and had enough juice for the win.
The last 30km were a bit special, about right for MSR, about 270km done, look after yourself and then really go to it. Ronda and PR next...."0nly" about 250-260km depending on routing variations - easy.......


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Mar 2017)

Kwiatowski averaged 635w for 1.05 with a peak of 934w reacting to Sagan's attack.Kwiatowski was and still is one hell of a rider.Maybe he's found himself as a classics rider.
Backed him quite a few times last year and got no returns,this year is looking better .


----------



## Buddfox (22 Mar 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Kwiatowski averaged 635w for 1.05 with a peak of 934w reacting to Sagan's attack.Kwiatowski was and still is one hell of a rider.Maybe he's found himself as a classics rider.
> Backed him quite a few times last year and got no returns,this year is looking better .



... which was after having ridden about 280km I think? Respectable...


----------

